# NFAA Nationals



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Hey just finished the first round. Shooting in the pro am tonight.


Rich Vogt 300 57x
Dietmar 300 60x
Kevin T 300 60x


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Congrats on the great scores guys, keep it up.

Cheers,


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice shooting guys! Keep it up!


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Nice shooting*

Way to go guys, keep er goin.:greenwithenvy:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

How's young Mr Perkins doing?


----------



## Rick Webb (Apr 13, 2008)

Baldini said:


> How's young Mr Perkins doing?


Chris shot a 300 55x and is well in the hunt. nfaa results are now on the web site


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*???*

somebody got a link I can`t find it on nfaa sorry computer dummy


----------



## Rick Webb (Apr 13, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> somebody got a link I can`t find it on nfaa sorry computer dummy


www.nfaa-archery.org/


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*???*

rick I went there but when you go into results you have to pick a catagorey is there not a link that just list them to scan through the list thanks as I don`t know what class chris and a few of the others shoot ... thanks again ted


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

The results from today aren't posted yet. Still only showing day one results.

I don't think there is a way to view all the results at once Classic.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Ted, Christopher's shooting Young Adult Male Freestyle. As of 9:45 today's scores still weren't posted.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks Bruce when I looked at the list I got a head ache lol lol thanks again hopefully he opened a can of woop -ass down there...


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

He ended 8th. Shot 109x (Chris P this is). Dietmar shot 119, Kevin shot 118


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*first place*

little Jordan in youth girls freestyle recurve looks like took first, shoot with her sat mornings for league.. GRRRRRRRRRRREAT for her Have to get a pic and post it ... WAY TO GO KID.... from south nation archery in winchester ont ... Seems they can only enter usa for what country they are from in the results duh....


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Craig Vroom*

Look like Craig Vroom (dutchy) from the Nook did very well.. 115x 

good shooting Dutch!

Gilles


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> Look like Craig Vroom (dutchy) from the Nook did very well.. 115x
> 
> good shooting Dutch!
> 
> Gilles


I think it's Voorn...Not *VROOM*
Yes good job Craig :thumb:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice shootin dutchy!

PS when he's shooting 115x I think we can call him VROOM!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*sobering thought*

wish I could shoot half as good as the kids of nowadays......:darkbeer:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> wish I could shoot half as good as the kids of nowadays......:darkbeer:


 You can...just depends on how bad you want it :thumb:


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

*2nd that*

Great shooting Craig! I'm sure we'll see some more of that this summer. D and Kevin T put it down as usual as well! Great shooting guys.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Great shooting everyone. :thumb:


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks guys! it was a really good tourny! cool to see a few vendors and i shot with some good ppl


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

VROOM works! Good shooting Craig!


----------

